# What do you think of Eurasian?



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Fizz said:


> You get Rob Schneider, he's Eurasian and I find him fairly unattractive.
> 
> 
> If you all don't know who he is, Google him. If you've ever seen an Adam Sandler movie, he's usually in it.


Rob Schneider definitely is not a supermodel, we wouldn't argue him to be a superior mixed race example...but on the other hand, I think he actually is good looking when he's not playing his usual role of fucking ratard in a movie role.

When he's being himself, he's not that bad looking. Too bad he didn't inherit the resistance to balding from his Asian side, though.


----------



## Olena (Jan 2, 2011)

My mother is Eurasian and my father is a mix of asian so I am mixed...?

I have been considered very attractive. Some have said I look Caucasian/latino/[random asian race here], got asked if I was a model, got opportunitiesto be a model, etc. Too bad I don't value looks that much. Meh.

I think it's because of the 'diversity' of the face. The right mix gets all the good traits and creates a beautiful face but while being beautiful, it is also unique. I find Eurasians very attractive haha.

IMO, My face is weird as hell. It's just odd and I think people find it attractive because it's weird. My mother is very beautiful though and she has several brothers and sisters.

Are they all good-looking? Nope but the majority, yes. Especially the women.

THIS IS PROOF THAT WE MUST STOP THIS RACISM AND PLAY NICE TOGETHER FOR IT RESULTS IN BEAUTY. :tongue: 

I actually bet that would make a convincing argument to the superficial haha.:wink:


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Yeah can we please make this about sexy EurAsians and not about why we aren't talking about how attractive other races are.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

I don't think any one group of people arranged by society into a construct known as "race" (although that's easy for a white person to say, due to white privilege) has a monopoly on attractiveness (or ugliness, either).


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

As for Caucasians finding Eurasians attractive, it obviously has to do with the novelty thing and the fetishization of the "exotic", to a large extent. As for Asians finding Eurasians more attractive, it has a lot to do with internalizing Euro-centric, racist norms that define beauty in a way that's not inclusive and rarely respectful/appreciative of Indigenous features. A mixed race model/celeb is more likely to be seen as attractive in Asia than an Asian. Again, the whole "White is beautiful and dark is undesirable" movement with its disgusting "fair skin", "angular nose", a certain type of eyelid or what have you construction of beauty strongly colours perceptions of attractiveness in the mostly non-White developing world. It's infuriating to see Asians internalize these norms and, quite literally, find that Eurasians are somehow far superior to them in appearance. 

I am not touching on the Black community's perceptions of mixed race folk here. It gets complex and very interesting, but it's off topic. 

As far as I am concerned, Eurasians can be as attractive as anyone else. I do relish darker skin and darker features (darker the better, Black skin and Afro-textured hair are gorgeous to me), but who I am attracted to has to do with their personality and the chemistry I share with them.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm honestly not sure I'm following you @Boss...I mean, the title of this thread is What do you think of Eurasian? And multiple people have brought up blacks, which has nothing to do with the topic at hand. 

Why would a white person have to apologize for finding EurAsians attractive, or vice versa with an Asian, with you over here admitting how much you love very dark skin and Afro textured hair?

As a white-looking American woman (I am also Cherokee) I have actually at some points in my life been made to feel like I am less attractive than Asian women. Not me, personally, but just white men acting like Asian women are the most fantastic thing on the planet...yet you're over here saying that they're internalizing disgusting preferences to be white?

From what I can tell, white people are now tanning their skin to look darker, and seem ASHAMED in some contexts to be seen as 'too pale' because that's not "sexy." 

I stand by my assertion that mixed race people aren't necessarily, as a group, any more attractive than any other group, but I have QUITE NATURALLY been attracted to more than one EurAsian, and that's just how it is.


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

@fourtines, You're right. You're not following me there. I am not talking about "white people" having to apologize for finding Eurasians attractive. I am talking about some of the reasons behind attraction to Eurasians, especially among Asians. I have acknowledged in my post that bringing up "black people" is off-topic. That said, I like darker skin and mentioned it. Mind you, Middle-Eastern and Asian men also have darker skin, relative to Europeans. 

*I am not talking about the pressure on white people to be tan. I am talking about the significant socio-economic impact of the Euro-centric stigmatization of darker people in the developing world. This stigmatization is internalized by Asians and other non-Europeans, so they end up finding Eurasians (who are part white) more attractive (and even superior) than their Asian counterparts.* I am Asian/Middle-Eastern, btw. I have lived in South Asia and parts of East Asia, the Middle-East (and the UK of course) growing up. Plenty of research and personal experience illustrate my point. It should be fairly straight-forward. I am surprised you are acting all 'wow this is strange' about the fact that Asian woman are internalizing these racist norms. You need to correct that bias, before you try and question a non-White woman about what others like her have been experiencing for ages. 


You can be attracted to whoever you like, obviously.


----------



## GoodOldDreamer (Sep 8, 2011)

Aww... I'm a mix of Caucasian and Native American Sioux. What's my cute mixed heritage nickname? Eurosioux? lol

Anyway, the attractiveness is in the exotic factor. People like those who stand out, who are different, who are interesting. It's why anyone is attracted to anyone else in the first place.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Boss said:


> *I am not talking about the pressure on white people to be tan. I am talking about the significant socio-economic impact of the Euro-centric stigmatization of darker people in the developing world. This stigmatization is internalized by Asians and other non-Europeans, so they end up finding Eurasians (who are part white) more attractive (and even superior) than their Asian counterparts.* I am Asian/Middle-Eastern, btw. I have lived in South Asia and parts of East Asia, the Middle-East (and the UK of course) growing up. Plenty of research and personal experience illustrate my point. It should be fairly straight-forward. I am surprised you are acting all 'wow this is strange' about the fact that Asian woman are internalizing these racist norms. You need to correct that bias, before you try and question a non-White woman about what others like her have been experiencing for ages.


Wow you're really self-righteous and apparently have no concept of how far East Asian women are fetishized by white American men, and yeah...this thread isn't even the place for this conversation.

I hate this kind of preachy bullshit, and the total negation of what I'm saying about white women also being made to feel like they should make their skin darker to be sexy, or that Japanese or Thai women are some pinnacle of femininity, because these damn Western women are just too liberated for their own good, and apparently they don't age as well.

I'm talking about EurAsian MEN anyway. I don't think they get enough attention. They should get more. If there's anyone who isn't celebrated enough as a sex object, it's Asian men. 

Happy Valentine's Day!


----------



## GoodOldDreamer (Sep 8, 2011)

On a side note, I wonder if the whole appearance of being younger (or less signs of aging in general) is something that happens with any racial mix. I'm 30 years old but people at work often ask me if I'm old enough to sell them alcohol (21). After growing out a goatee, this has happened less (I guess because it covers my supposed "baby" face, lol), but it still happens.

Don't get me wrong, I appreciate the compliment, but it does get old after awhile (pardon the pun).


----------



## Nitou (Feb 3, 2010)

Boss said:


> As for Caucasians finding Eurasians attractive, it obviously has to do with the novelty thing and the fetishization of the "exotic", to a large extent. As for Asians finding Eurasians more attractive, it has a lot to do with internalizing Euro-centric, racist norms that define beauty in a way that's not inclusive and rarely respectful/appreciative of Indigenous features.
> 
> etc...





fourtines said:


> Wow you're really self-righteous and apparently have no concept of how far East Asian women are fetishized by white American men, and yeah...this thread isn't even the place for this conversation.


It isn't self-righteousness or preaching. Whites are often blind to the pervasiveness of racism unless it affects us more directly. I married an Asian man. He thought he had a "beautiful, white American wife." He complained that I was "too passive" around his people. I tried to explain social anxiety. He said I should not feel that way, since they think I am better than them because I am a white American. Wtf. Some of his relatives visited the US. A man in the group, maybe a cousin, took so many pictures of me with his daughter. I was a token. I was slightly amused at the time, but I got tired of not being fully human. When we had a baby girl, my husband expressed hopes that she would have a "long nose" like mine. He once said he would never marry a black woman because he did not want a black child. 

That should put American men's fetishism of East Asian women in perspective, no? All women are subjected to unfair and unrealistic beauty standards. Some women, more than others.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Nitou said:


> Because just looking at pixelated men when you can't even smell their body odor gets BORING! Unless you're masturbating or something.


I feel that the constant political talk is oppressive, and that it should be okay for people to allowed just to be people.

I think posting pictures of men is fun, people could post pictures and tell stories, and not rant and rave about why there wasn't also a poll for those attracted to people who are African-American/Caucasion mixes. 

To me, this is not boring, of course I have Se, and sometimes I think it's nice to have FUN.


----------



## Olena (Jan 2, 2011)

Nitou said:


> It isn't self-righteousness or preaching. Whites are often blind to the pervasiveness of racism unless it affects us more directly. I married an Asian man. He thought he had a "beautiful, white American wife." He complained that I was "too passive" around his people. I tried to explain social anxiety. He said I should not feel that way, since they think I am better than them because I am a white American. Wtf. Some of his relatives visited the US. A man in the group, maybe a cousin, took so many pictures of me with his daughter. I was a token. I was slightly amused at the time, but I got tired of not being fully human. When we had a baby girl, my husband expressed hopes that she would have a "long nose" like mine. He once said he would never marry a black woman because he did not want a black child.
> 
> That should put American men's fetishism of East Asian women in perspective, no? All women are subjected to unfair and unrealistic beauty standards. Some women, more than others.


Because of your experience, you claim that this is very common? o.o

I've seen Asians insult the hell out of white people, claiming they're ugly. I've seen it more often than 'omg white people yaay'.

Ideal Asian beauty is defined by a youthful appearance(round/heart-shaped face, big eyes, full cheeks), while Western Beauty is more 'sexy' with 'defined' bone structure.

You seem to overlook that you are AMERICAN(!). That is where the jackpot comes in. He scored and made it big by managing to marry a white American woman. I've seen Asians, the ones who want to make a life in the USA, aim to have a white SO. It's 'living the American dream' and kind of like an Xbox achievement, it's proof you won. It sounds stereotypical but stereotypes have to come from somewhere.:dry:

The Asians who have serious pride will never look twice at a white person. I've seen some seriously god damn racist Asians. 

I want to comment on your SO's behaviour but it is none of my business...but really, wtf. =/ He sounds insensitive.

Although this is not really relevant, I noticed Caucasian people have the tendency to believe every race wants to be like them. If you dye your hair blonde, you want to be white. If you get blue contacts, you want to be white. If you want fairer skin, you want to be white despite the fact Asians favour fair skin and have for centuries. Double eyelid? You OBVIOUSLY want to be white even though it allows you to wear eyeshadow better.

White people need to get over themselves. -_- I'm so tired of hearing 'Asians want to be white' all the fucking time. We don't want to be white.

>.>


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Olena said:


> The Asians who have serious pride will never look twice at a white person. I've seen some seriously god damn racist Asians.


My ENFJ bff's grandmother informed her that the Japanese are the master race!


----------



## Shahada (Apr 26, 2010)

Just want to say that as a white male who's spent a lot of time around white male peer groups I think that the fetishism white men often have for "Asian women" seems in my experience to have a lot more to do with cultural stereotypes than a clear preference for "Asian" physical features (and of course when I say "Asian" in this context I mean East Asian). Most of the time when a guy starts talking about how great Asian women are they're more likely to talk about her behavior and attitude than physical features, and when the latter topic does come up features that are "more white" seem to be favored - lighter skin is better than darker skin for example. But in my experience physical features rarely even come up in such conversations, it's usually focused more on how "nice" East Asian women are, their domesticity, obedience, and other stereotypes. I do have to agree with @Boss that "whiteness" tends to be the beauty norm in my anecdotal experience and this seems to be substantiated all over the place. I also think it is interesting that while I have heard just about every "race" (ugh) of woman praised by a man at some point or another for being uniquely beautiful in whole or in part, practically the only "race" I have ever heard a man denigrate as unattractive as a whole with any regularity are black women, which given the general hierarchy of modern racism I don't find surprising or coincidental. Just throwing in my own personal experience.


----------



## Cover3 (Feb 2, 2011)

@Shahada


> I also think it is interesting that while I have heard just about every "race" (ugh) of woman praised by a man at some point or another for being uniquely beautiful in whole or in part, practically the only "race" I have ever heard a man denigrate as unattractive as a whole with any regularity are black women, which given the general hierarchy of modern racism I don't find surprising or coincidental. Just throwing in my own personal experience.


Part of it may be racism, but the most utter disrespect towards black women sadly often come from their own race, so there's def. a cultural problem at play here, as opposed to some massive amount of white people consciously congregating ideas and putting down / insulting black women as a group.


----------



## twoofthree (Aug 6, 2011)

Shahada said:


> Just want to say that as a white male who's spent a lot of time around white male peer groups I think that the fetishism white men often have for "Asian women" seems in my experience to have a lot more to do with cultural stereotypes than a clear preference for "Asian" physical features (and of course when I say "Asian" in this context I mean East Asian). Most of the time when a guy starts talking about how great Asian women are they're more likely to talk about her behavior and attitude than physical features, and when the latter topic does come up features that are "more white" seem to be favored - lighter skin is better than darker skin for example. But in my experience physical features rarely even come up in such conversations, it's usually focused more on how "nice" East Asian women are, their domesticity, obedience, and other stereotypes.


So a Eurasian woman present the ideal. Western appearance with Asian personality.
I wonder what happens if she looks very Asian, but with a western personality. . .



> I do have to agree with @Boss that "whiteness" tends to be the beauty norm in my anecdotal experience and this seems to be substantiated all over the place. I also think it is interesting that while I have heard just about every "race" (ugh) of woman praised by a man at some point or another for being uniquely beautiful in whole or in part, practically the only "race" I have ever heard a man denigrate as unattractive as a whole with any regularity are black women, which given the general hierarchy of modern racism I don't find surprising or coincidental. Just throwing in my own personal experience.


This is my experience too.


----------



## Nitou (Feb 3, 2010)

fourtines said:


> I feel that the constant political talk is oppressive, and that it should be okay for people to allowed just to be people.
> 
> I think posting pictures of men is fun, people could post pictures and tell stories, and not rant and rave about why there wasn't also a poll for those attracted to people who are African-American/Caucasion mixes.
> 
> To me, this is not boring, of course I have Se, and sometimes I think it's nice to have FUN.


Fair enough fourtines, we just have different ideas of what is fun. It's not that I don't like looking at men, but I appreciate them better in the flesh. Or just analyzing something about them, sex, relationships, etc. I often feel invigorated by difficult, controversial subject matter, especially when it's just online and I have time to think through what I'm saying. 

No @Olena, it isn't just my experience with one particular ethnic group, but a collective of others' stories and experiences too. Much of it may be particular to American history. I don't know? My great aunt is Japanese- I barely know her but have been told that her family nearly disowned her for marrying an American serviceman.


----------



## Olena (Jan 2, 2011)

Nitou said:


> No @Olena, it isn't just my experience with one particular ethnic group, but a collective of others' stories and experiences too. Much of it may be particular to American history. I don't know? My great aunt is Japanese- I barely know her but have been told that her family nearly disowned her for marrying an American serviceman.


Haaa, I can understand that. My parents would freak if I wanted to marry a white man. Or an American... GOD FORBID HE BE BOTH. I'd get hounded with Y U NO MARRY WITHIN RACE AND CULTURE. WHITE MAN IS RACIST, UGLY, FILTHY AND UNCULTURED

And if I tried marrying my own 'race', they'd still freak out.

And according to stereotypes, they say white people are the only racists. -___- 

Seriously, Asians are just terrible. Racists towards their own people even.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

I found a book 

Apparently it's a photography book with personal stories. Win.


----------



## Shahada (Apr 26, 2010)

twoofthree said:


> So a Eurasian woman present the ideal. Western appearance with Asian personality.
> I wonder what happens if she looks very Asian, but with a western personality. . .


Well I wouldn't go that far, since most of those things are based in stereotypes. Also I don't think most of the people who have these attitudes think about them so closely - I don't think if you asked nerdy guys who prefer Asian women (a common combination) why they like Asian women many of them would say because the perception of them as docile and obedient is less intimidating to them. It's more like just an automatic response I think, if you asked them what they thought about Pashtun or Persian or Arab or whatever women (just throwing some "Eurasians" together there) they'd probably have a different automatic response based on stereotypes of those people.



Cover3 said:


> Part of it may be racism, but the most utter disrespect towards black women sadly often come from their own race, so there's def. a cultural problem at play here, as opposed to some massive amount of white people consciously congregating ideas and putting down / insulting black women as a group.


I didn't say that those people I was talking about who denigrate the way black women look are doing so consciously, in fact I'm petty sure it's subconscious. You're misunderstanding what I said.

I doubt the validity of your statement that the worst of it comes from other black women, but even if its true I don't think it's my place as a white man to tell black women what their problems are and how to solve them, ESPECIALLY in this context.


----------



## Cover3 (Feb 2, 2011)

Shahada said:


> Well I wouldn't go that far, since most of those things are based in stereotypes. Also I don't think most of the people who have these attitudes think about them so closely - I don't think if you asked nerdy guys who prefer Asian women (a common combination) why they like Asian women many of them would say because the perception of them as docile and obedient is less intimidating to them. It's more like just an automatic response I think, if you asked them what they thought about Pashtun or Persian or Arab or whatever women (just throwing some "Eurasians" together there) they'd probably have a different automatic response based on stereotypes of those people.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Go ahead, but I still don't get what point you're trying to make here.


----------



## twoofthree (Aug 6, 2011)

This thread is more about trends than relationships.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm pretty sure it's about "do you find Eurasians attractive." 

Which can lead to relationships.


----------



## twoofthree (Aug 6, 2011)

fourtines said:


> I'm pretty sure it's about "do you find Eurasians attractive."
> 
> Which can lead to relationships.


So can the latest ipad3.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

twoofthree said:


> So can the latest ipad3.


Yes but this is about SEX and relationships, and attraction is about sex. 

This wasn't in the politics section under "omg isn't this racist."


----------



## Olena (Jan 2, 2011)

I thought this was a beauty contest that Eurasians were winning?:tongue:

We're pretty much voicing our opinion on the attractiveness of Eurasian people. No big.


PHOTO TIME PLEEEEEEASE???:kitteh:

It would be fun to see different mixes.


----------



## Runvardh (May 17, 2011)

I mostly have pics of 3:1, Germanic and Japanese.

As for attraction, meh; I've seen too much fine in too many places from too many places.


----------



## traceur (Jan 19, 2012)

bloodline and aesthetically speaking, i am Eurasian.

that's being said, i am not really attracted to other people with full or even partial middle eastern looks. i like 'em pale to bronze (skin), blue to green (eyes), blond to red (hair)... i can't really get more stereotypical can i? 

so... no, i don't like OTHER eurasians. as far as i am concerned there are exactly one good looking eurasian:


----------



## Mendi the ISFJ (Jul 28, 2011)

some are some arent, people like different things. I tend to find Hispanic, native and asian looking men attractive, so i suppose Eurasian (a term im unfamilar with) are ok. I wouldnt say they are MORE attractive than other or my own races. If your examples are tv stars... well of course they are more likely to be attractive.


----------



## Monty (Jul 12, 2011)

I came here happy.
Now im leaving thinking about how much i hate being separted as "races". 

I for one am offended. I was going to state my race but im not now because it will just be another figure to generalize.


----------



## traceur (Jan 19, 2012)

ok i just glimpsed at some posts and.. what's wrong with you people bringing political correctness into sex? ofcourse people are a little racist about what looks they prefer, looks is that one thing that we can say with a 99% certainty that race is a big part of (now that's Michel Jackson is dead).

if your complaining that people are shallow because their physical attraction to others is influenced by how people look, knock yourself out, but for god's sake if you care about the size of someone's shoulders/breasts or any other physical feature, then don't complain that other people have a preference between round/almond/slanted eyes.


----------



## dejavu (Jun 23, 2010)

Well this is awkward.

I wanted to come in and talk about Eurasians, but it looks like I'd be interrupting some big argument...

I'll just take my sexy thoughts elsewhere...


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

dejavu said:


> Well this is awkward.
> 
> I wanted to come in and talk about Eurasians, but it looks like I'd be interrupting some big argument...
> 
> I'll just take my sexy thoughts elsewhere...


NO PLEASE I WANT YOUR SEXY THOUGHTS.

That's part of what caused the argument. 



Pictures?


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

@Olena

Disclaimer: before anyone accuses me of being a racist
- I have mentioned diverse groups of people (including my own)
- I'm talking about _cultures_ associated with different races, not the individuals of that race (ex, a latino person can do whatever they want and are 99.99% identical to a white person genetically; however, latino culture has XYZ ridiculous social norms that are arrogant and stupid)
- to all who read this (this is not directed at Olena), don't bother responding if you are looking to be offended for a false sense of self importance, because I am in a REALLY bad mood for unrelated reasons and will Ne-Te verbal bitch slap the hell out of yo ass)

I think a lot of different cultures need to get over themselves 
white culture: 
- you are not instantly a Marilyn Monroe super model just because you are an American blonde woman
- you are not "doing a guy a favor" by having sex with him. if you don't want to have sex with him, then don't; if you do, stop complaining.
- the world does not owe you something for being hot. (hot white people seem to share this problem more than cultures of other races)
- you are not entitled to a car, a house, a college loan and a 9-5 job. this is not The Brady Bunch, Mad Men or Desperate Housewives. 
- a college degree does not guarantee you a corporate job, enough money to buy a new car, a new big screen TV and a remodeled kitchen every 6 months. life is more complicated than that
- keeping up on sports, renovating your home, having a superior set of power tools and forcing your children to make varsity football do not make you superior (personally, I look _down_ on people like this)
- being a bitch =/= being a strong, independent woman. if anything, it's probably correlated with being insecure and/or thinking that the world owes you something.

black culture:
- the world is not conspiring to "bring down the colored man"
- being white doesn't make you "weaker"
- being white does not mean you are incapable of having style, soul, conviction or personality 
- if you don't want people to stereotype you, STOP PERPETUATING THE STEREOTYPES! I know this is only a minority of black people that do this, but it bothers me when a stereotyped group does this (I'm sure the black people who don't fit or perpetuate these stereotypes feel the same way I feel about gay men that perpetuate stereotypes)
- being black does not instantly make you a hardcore gangster. neither does it mean that you don't sound like an idiot when you talk like you are

latino culture
- you don't have to be white to be racist
- it's not impossible for a white person to understand you.
- it is not "more noble" to be poor. integrity and wealth are not correlated. (white and black culture often share this line of thinking too, but it seems particularly prominent in latino culture) it is noble to work hard at providing for your family (if you do that, props, you deserve it) but that doesn't mean being poor is noble


....rant OVER


----------



## Mendi the ISFJ (Jul 28, 2011)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> - I'm talking about cultures associated with different races, not the individuals of that race (ex, a latino person can do whatever they want and are 99.99% identical to a white person genetically; however, latino culture has XYZ ridiculous social norms that are arrogant and stupid)


ok so you sideswept "racist" but are insulting cultures? latinos are very diverse racially amongst themselves. how about we just get back on topic.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)




----------



## Thrifty Walrus (Jul 8, 2010)

Why bother with Eurasian when you can get straight up 100% asian...??


----------



## traceur (Jan 19, 2012)

dejavu said:


> Well this is awkward.


there is only one solution:






everyone: shut up and do the tickle..


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Mendi the ISFJ said:


> ok so you sideswept "racist" but are insulting cultures? latinos are very diverse racially amongst themselves. how about we just get back on topic.


for the record, I am talking about mainstream american white, latino, black etc cultures. 

I have no problem insulting cultures or social norms. it's no different than
- insulting early Mayan cultures for sacrificing children
- insulting Arabian culture for oppressing women
- insulting various feudalistic cultures for neglecting the value of human right and adopting a "might makes right" approach to life

the above are extreme examples illustrating my point that just because something is "acceptable in that culture" does not mean that it should be respected. take human sacrifice for instance. I don't care what culture you are from, sacrificing children is despicable and evil. again, the points I listed here are extreme examples, but the same general concept applies to the points in my previous points. 

anyway, since 
- I'm frustrated by an unrelated issue ATM
- I went raging Fi on people
- I went hella stress E1
I'm going to calm down now and ease up and end my non topical rant -sips green tea and takes a deep breath-. in the mean time....
mmmm tasty ^_^


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Misha said:


> Evaluating latinos by what we are best at, we miss the many other aspects of life that they often handle more competently than we do.
> Seriously, ethnocentrism is getting old in contemporary culture.


I agree, but that doesn't stop people from self identifying by the cultural norms of their race (though I believe we are seeing less of this in recent years)


----------



## Manhattan (Jul 13, 2011)

twoofthree said:


> Pre-1950s there wasn't much of an obsession with big breasts. Marilyn Monroe was on the forefront of that revolution.
> So what generated the sudden interest in oestrogen then?


What generated the interest in getting breast implants in the first place? Clearly large breasts were sought after at least by some. In recent times, I would wager that the average breast has become larger more as a result of hitting puberty earlier, birth control, and being well fed than it has increased due to implants. 

But who knows? Norms for beauty are ever changing, at least on a conscious level. I have heard that in Medieval times, wet nursing was popular in part because royalty did not desire large breasts for some reason.


----------



## twoofthree (Aug 6, 2011)

. . . or maybe it was Playboy


----------



## twoofthree (Aug 6, 2011)

Manhattan said:


> What generated the interest in getting breast implants in the first place? Clearly large breasts were sought after at least by some. In recent times, I would wager that the average breast has become larger more as a result of hitting puberty earlier, birth control, and being well fed than it has increased due to implants.
> 
> But who knows? Norms for beauty are ever changing, at least on a conscious level. I have heard that in Medieval times, wet nursing was popular in part because royalty did not desire large breasts for some reason.


I wasn't seriously suggesting that implants have increased the attractiveness of large breasts. It's more the other way around. They've made large breasts more attainable.

Before Marilyn Monroe, in the 50s, big breasts weren't a feature of hollywood beauties. 
But then. . . Playboy magazine was introduced in the 50s and they mainly featured breasts in the early days.


----------



## Misha (Dec 18, 2011)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> I agree, but that doesn't stop people from self identifying by the cultural norms of their race (though I believe we are seeing less of this in recent years)


However, our world can become quite problematic to have people like you who would bring _sweeping generalization_ to deny any particular ethnic group based on a Bigotry based on your statement - "latino culture has XYZ ridiculous social norms that are arrogant and stupid."

Choose your wordings more carefully next time.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Misha said:


> However, our world can become quite problematic to have people like you who would bring _sweeping generalization_ to deny any particular ethnic group based on a Bigotry based on your statement - "latino culture has XYZ ridiculous social norms that are arrogant and stupid."
> Choose your wordings more carefully next time.


you clearly did not understand my post. I am attacking social norms, not people. I already put a long disclaimer in my post and you still fail to grasp my point. attacking social norms is legitimate and warranted if the said cultural norm is absurd (such as a culture in which it is acceptable to beat your wife if she doesn't obey you). I do not judge individuals (ie I don't see a black person walking down the street and think "he's probably part of a gang" or "he probably thinks he's better than white people".) I've attacked social norms across the board from white culture, black culture and latino culture (and i would probably do asian culture and several other cultures as well)
if you are offended by my comment, it is not my job to "choose my wording more carefully" (despite the fact that I already have). I do not walk on eggshells for people, and certainly not people who assume I am a bigot without first seeking to understand my comment (this kind of preemptive judgement is the very thought process that leads to racial bigotry or bigotry of any kind. I suggest you think about that before responding impulsively to people). take *responsibility* for your own feelings, they are neither a concern, nor an obligation of mine.


----------



## Mendi the ISFJ (Jul 28, 2011)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> attacking social norms is legitimate and warranted if the said cultural norm is absurd (such as a culture in which it is acceptable to beat your wife if she doesn't obey you).


you are making the assumption that it is socially normal in any culture to do this. That can be insulting to people of that culture whom know that it is not, and/or dislike others judging their culture in a negative way. You are entitled to feel whatever you want, but its really illogical to then state that when people disagree or are offended that its their problem. The problem is that its a public forum of many cultural backgrounds and you are straight insulting others.


----------



## Manhattan (Jul 13, 2011)

twoofthree said:


> I wasn't seriously suggesting that implants have increased the attractiveness of large breasts. It's more the other way around. They've made large breasts more attainable.
> 
> Before Marilyn Monroe, in the 50s, big breasts weren't a feature of hollywood beauties.
> But then. . . Playboy magazine was introduced in the 50s and they mainly featured breasts in the early days.


Your Playboy idea seems very likely. It has certainly had a large effect on our cultural norms. I do enjoy our talks!

Oh, this is off topic, isn't it? I find Eurasians to be attractive. More attractive than average? I don't know about that, but the pictures posted in the thread so far are definitely fun to look at.


----------



## Mulberries (Feb 17, 2011)

I tend to like unconventional beauty, regardless of racial mixes. If the features are too close to perfect, then the look is boring to me. Sad eyes, unusual noses, crooked teeth, unexpected colorings (like blonde and brown eyes or brunette and green eyes) are all very appealing. 

I find all of those people you mentioned above attractive, with the exception of Devon Aoki.


----------



## CallSignOWL (Jan 11, 2010)

heh, depends. I like the guys that are more lean-faced. Wide, round faces are just too childlike for me.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Manhattan said:


> I wonder just how much of the light-skinned obsession has to do with the Western entertainment industry. I know from face research studies that people associate light skin with femininity. Isn't it possible other cultures have become ignorantly fixated on this variable mostly on their own? Western culture has become fixated on large breasts. Who's to blame for that?


Where does the tanning obsession for white women come from, to the point that they'll give themselves skin cancer, or maybe just look like a orange colored weirdo?

I'm seriously witnessing in this thread the exact same brainwashed garbage that I've seen on this website before.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Olena said:


> BACK ON TOPIC.
> 
> This beauty brings tears to my eyes.
> 
> ...


My bff used to get asked if she was Latino, she has thick, dark straight hair and olive-colored skin from her Japanese side, but rounder eyes and fuller hips from her English/Irish side...so the result is that some people think she's Hispanic. Of course, same thing happens to my own sister, and we're Cherokee, German and Scots-Irish...people ask her if she's Puerto Rican or something. They're both very attractive women.

People forget that in terms of the four major races, that Native Americans are Mongols, too. We're just a different strain of Mongol than those living in Asia. 

The ScandanAsian I know is beautiful, IMO, but I've seen other women comment that he is "too skinny" (he has a smaller bone structure like an Asian man) and one woman even called him plain...but I've noted plenty of women thinking he's as beautiful as I do. He's got very Scandinavian facial features, and he's tall, but he's naturally tan and his eyes are deep set but almond shaped. <3


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> you clearly did not understand my post. I am attacking social norms, not people. I already put a long disclaimer in my post and you still fail to grasp my point. attacking social norms is legitimate and warranted if the said cultural norm is absurd (such as a culture in which it is acceptable to beat your wife if she doesn't obey you). I do not judge individuals (ie I don't see a black person walking down the street and think "he's probably part of a gang" or "he probably thinks he's better than white people".) I've attacked social norms across the board from white culture, black culture and latino culture (and i would probably do asian culture and several other cultures as well)
> if you are offended by my comment, it is not my job to "choose my wording more carefully" (despite the fact that I already have). I do not walk on eggshells for people, and certainly not people who assume I am a bigot without first seeking to understand my comment (this kind of preemptive judgement is the very thought process that leads to racial bigotry or bigotry of any kind. I suggest you think about that before responding impulsively to people). take *responsibility* for your own feelings, they are neither a concern, nor an obligation of mine.



Let me just give you an example: Argentinians do have a different culture than Mexicans.

Just like the French are different than the Germans.

And Russian people differ from those living in Afghanistan.


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

Well this thread didn't end well....... :tongue:


----------



## Stephen (Jan 17, 2011)

Pool's closed, everyone. If you left a noodle behind (or want to know why your post was deleted) send me a PM and I'll get back to you.


----------

